# OTA antenna



## jdanderson_01 (Sep 4, 2007)

I currently have an OTA antenna hooked up to my HR20 in the house. I want to install one in my attic to pick up a few more channels. Can I install this in my attic and then run the cable to my switch and then split the signal w/out running a seperate drop to my box?


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Short answer: Use a combiner (not a splitter) in the attic, and another at the set.


----------



## jdanderson_01 (Sep 4, 2007)

So a combiner will take the 2 pieces of coax, combine it to one, then at the TV, I use to it split it back into 2 cables, correct?

How come every installer I asked this to said that there is no way that the 2 signals can travel on the same wire.. Dang them.



Cholly said:


> Short answer: Use a combiner (not a splitter) in the attic, and another at the set.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You've got it! When I had Dish, the installer provided me with combiners -- I tried an on dish OTA antenna, and it didn't do too well. I settled on an attic antenna, which worked much better.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Isn't the HR20 the one that uses Ka-Band for HDTV? It uses much of the OTA TV spectrum to carry the extra Ka channels. So, you'd need a separate line to carry OTA.


----------



## jimmyv2000 (Feb 15, 2007)

kenglish said:


> Isn't the HR20 the one that uses Ka-Band for HDTV? It uses much of the OTA TV spectrum to carry the extra Ka channels. So, you'd need a separate line to carry OTA.


Run a seperate line with RG-6 *QUAD SHIELD CABLE* for your OTA
If not you will get interference!Took me a bit to figure this out.

also you will have issues when the 103b sat is lit up.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Good point...the adjacent satellite cable is carrying digital "noise" in the same bands as the OTA signal.

I'd run QS for everything, if possible. And, keep the OTA antenna away from the dish/LNB.


----------

